
What is fentanyl? Key facts about the opioid fueling an overdose crisis - marojejian
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2017/08/31/fentanyl-opioid-fueling-new-overdose-crisis/616826001/
======
gepi79
They should legalize drugs. Thus:

\- Less or no deaths because of black market drugs.

\- No money for criminals.

\- Nobody harassed, robbed, blackmailed, hurt or killed by the police and
criminals in the fight against citizens, producers and dealers.

\- No lives and families destroyed by the legal system and prisons.

\- No waste of tax money for police, legal system and prisons to fight against
citizens, producers and dealers.

\- No waste of money for overpriced drugs.

------
marojejian
I thought this was actually a pretty concise fact based piece, which answered
some basic questions for me.

